# Botta UNO 24



## vbuskirk

I am fascinated by the Botta UNO 24 (http://www.botta-design.de/en_uno_24.html), but I haven't mustered the courage to make the leap. With the lack of a second/minute hand, I guess it isn't your typical watch guy's watch, but the elegance of its execution (seemingly, from within a web browser), keeps calling me back.

Are there any fans or detractors out there?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Watchbreath

Well, I'm a watch guy and I want one. Won't have a quartz with that
stupid second sweep.


----------



## Dennis Smith

I'm a fan. You should get one 
I won't buy one because I need a bit more resolution of the minutes and also a seconds hand for my work.


----------



## HoustonChris

I like it a lot. The black/gray face on the leather strap is the best option, in my opinion. Buy one and then post some pictures here for the rest of us.


----------



## jarnould

For my birthday (I won't tell how many :-d ) my wife just ordered me a Botta Uno 24 steel strap and a leather strap in addition. 

The Uno24 will arrive next week and I 'll post some pics and I'll let you know ...

cheers
Jerome


----------



## vbuskirk

Ahhh ha! Anxiously awaiting those wrist shots (w/ your wrist size). :thanks


----------



## jarnould

18,3 cm ==> 7.2 inches

The uno24 will arrive this week and I'll have it on Sunday ;-)

I'll post some pics .. 

cheers
Jerome


----------



## dragonkhan

and the pics are....?


----------



## Azreal911

Yeah jerome's been posting on those wruw posts but I'd like some pics from him on the front back and the sides. really want to see real pics of it. The botta webpage is only giving computer generated stuff. It's truely a very clean design that i like.


----------



## jarnould

Hello,
Will do tomorow ..  Promiss .. 

cheers
Jerome


----------



## jarnould

Hi,here are the pict of my Botta Uno 24.















cheers
Jerome


----------



## Azreal911

This is the first time i've seen some real multiple angle pics of it. looks really really clean. The back show shows the lugs are straight and normal so that's good since you can throw on any watchband you like then, and it's super thin that it hugs your wrist unlike most of the big dive watches in our collection.

thanks for the pics cause i'm really thinking about this for a future collection add one but at the moment need the money to bring my older watches to fix up.


----------



## Watchbreath

:-| Now I got that damn itch again!


----------



## jarnould

Thanks... 
Watchbreath you just have to pull the triger... 

By the way, I also have a black leather strap from Botta. I did not try it on yet ... but i 'll do it when I'll need to wear it with a suite ... as a dress watch .. b-)

Cheers
Jerome


----------



## Dennis Smith

Thanks for the pictures.
Wow, that watch is so cool :-!


----------



## dragonkhan

:-! Congratulations! Very, very nice and excellent pics! Thanks!

The only thing left to add is: I WANT ONE !!!!


----------



## HoustonChris

Interesting- the contrast between the top and bottom halves is less than I expected, based on the website images. I also am curious about the lume; it doesn't look like it has any. Not really a big deal for me, but it's always nice to have. Overall, though, a very sweet watch.


----------



## jarnould

You 're right no lume at all and I also regret it ... So it is a "day"watch ... 



HoustonChris said:


> Interesting- the contrast between the top and bottom halves is less than I expected, based on the website images. I also am curious about the lume; it doesn't look like it has any. Not really a big deal for me, but it's always nice to have. Overall, though, a very sweet watch.


Jerome


----------



## dragonkhan

How is your experience with this watch? Would you recommend to buy one  or not :-(? Have you found any advantages |> and/or drawbacks <|?

I'm considering to buy one and this kind of information would be very useful for me.

Thanks!


----------



## thetokyokid

Never wanted the Botta but this Meistersinger catches my eye!

http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=813&idcategory=0


----------



## webvan

Had seen the Meistersinger originally too but not quite the same budget eh !

@jarnould - thanks for the pics ! Is it a deployant on that metal strap? If you get a chance to install the leather strap it normally comes with would be intereted in some pics ;-)

Probably the pic/screen, but it almost looks like the 12 and 0 are not aligned ?

I think I prefer the black/orange one too.

PS - wow the metal strap is €90 extra, a lot for a €290 watch!


----------



## HenryLouis

The only reason i'm interested is becuase i just want to know the general time.


----------



## Lacus Temporis

Yes, it might be the angle at which the picture was taken, but on the actual watch, the 0 and 12 are aligned.

I like the black/orange too. In fact, the orange is the first time Klaus Botta has introduced a splash of color in his watch designs--so far, it has been black, white, gray, silver and titanium...

Re: your request for photographs of the watch with leather strap, see the last three pictures on the following page:

http://www.rufuslin.com/product.php?productid=137

Hope these help. When the watch was first introduced, photographs were not available, which is why you see a lot of rendered 3D images when you search the web.


----------



## webvan

Thanks, I really need to get it one of these days !


----------



## gmhutton

i love the design. 1 hand and a 24 hr dial, but want a mechanical movement. i'm looking into buying an airnautic 24 and customised dial/hand to suit it.


----------



## webvan

Pretty expensive and not as stylish I'd say, is it one of these models http://www.airnauticwatchco.com/cs1/index.php?target=categories&category_id=2 ?


----------



## gmhutton

thats the one, but i want the dial customised to a single hander. the Botta is superb, but i prefer mechanical watches. i know i pay more, but they are real watches. just my purists opinion.
i did find a 50's zodiac 24 hour with box and papers for $550 which is a better price, but still no single hand.


----------



## webvan

I see your point but this is such a special type of design that Quartz doesn't bother me, besides there is no annoying ticking seconds hand here ;-)


----------



## theforsh

I know this is an old thread, but I am going to take a stab in the dark anyway...did anyone buy a Botta Uno 24 with leather strap with black or white face and now want to sell it? I just posted a WTB, and then I saw this post. Thanks!


----------



## webvan

They do come up from time to time in the sales ection, I missed one a couple of weeks ago with a leather strap that went for $200.


----------



## peagreen

vbuskirk said:


> I am fascinated by the Botta UNO 24 (Botta-Design | One hand watch UNO 24), but I haven't mustered the courage to make the leap. With the lack of a second/minute hand, I guess it isn't your typical watch guy's watch, but the elegance of its execution (seemingly, from within a web browser), keeps calling me back.
> 
> Are there any fans or detractors out there?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


I can see the appeal it has and have looked at it in the past, but having worn a YES watch for a while, I must say the minute hand is a must for me and I do also like to see the seconds ticking by.


----------

